# Basement Playroom



## GBrackins (Mar 14, 2012)

I was asked a question today by a local builder. Building Code 2009 IRC with Massachusetts Amendments.

He has a friend with a basement that does does not have a bulkhead. His friend wants to finish part of the basement for a playroom for his kids. This part includes direct access to the basement stairs. He wants to know if he would be required by code to install an Emergency Escape and Rescue Opening, or would the playroom be allowed since this is not a bedroom/sleeping area?

I explained to him I could give him my opinion, but it was up to the local building commissioner as he was the local authority having jurisdiction. He said he want my "opinion."

I "thought" I knew the answer to his question immediately, then I decide I should it would be prudent to break out the code book and research it quoting chapter and verse. Having done this what I "feel" and what I've read seem to differ. I'd appreciate feedback from those more knowledgeable than I. Please provide code reference for your thoughts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sifu (Mar 14, 2012)

A basement without a bedroom would require one emergency escape opening.  If it had bedrooms they would require their own escape openings and that would satisfy the need for one in the basement.  The escape opening must open directly to the outside without going through the house above.  It would be up to the local as to whether it could be permitted, after all it would appear that it shouldn't have been permitted to begin with. (assuming the basement exceeds the 200s.f. exception).


----------



## High Desert (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe it's required.

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required. Basements,

habitable attics and every sleeping room shall have at least one

operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements

contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress

and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 14, 2012)

The 200 sq. ft. exemption is for mechanical equipment only.

Exception: Basements used only to house mechanical

equipment and not exceeding total floor area of 200 square

feet (18.58 m2).


----------



## GBrackins (Mar 14, 2012)

Basement is over 200 s.f.


----------



## GBrackins (Mar 14, 2012)

How does section R311.4 affect this with stairs that are compliant with R311.7? R311.4 addresses egress from habitable attics and basements not provided with an egress door in accordance with R311.2 shall be by ramp ... or a stairway in accordance with R311.7.


----------



## Sifu (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't have the 09 with me but I think generally the issue here is emergency escape, not egress.  Two different issues entirely.  I think you have to enforce the written code.  A basement must have an escape opening, regardless of whether an attic does.


----------



## GBrackins (Mar 14, 2012)

That was my thinking initially, but after reading these section I got a little hazy


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 14, 2012)

The concept of emergence escape opening for basements in Massachusetts has just come into play with the adoption of the 2003, and now the 2009 IRC. Previous to the adoption of the ICC code family with Massachusetts amendments there was not a requirement for a second means of egress out of a basement area unless there was a bedroom in the basement and the a egress window in that bedroom was required.

Below with underlining added is how I would require the applicant to proved either a bulkhead, walk out door or emergency escape window with well if needed out of the basement if they were to add new finished space to the basement or basement bedroom.

As previously stated by another on this forum if the new space was to be a bedroom the emergency escape opening would have to be in each bedroom, the basement occupant could cross into the bedroom for escape in the case of an emergency, a bedroom occupant cannot have to leave the bedroom to reach the emergency escape opening.

section AJ102.13 applies if the BO determins there is a hazzard and no work is going on.

*These are MA amendments to the 2009 IRC for existing 1 or 2 family homes*

AJ101.1 Add a second paragraph, exception, and two notes as follows:

Features of existing construction which do not meet the requirements of this code for new construction shall be presumed to have met the regulations, codes or laws in effect at the time of construction or alteration and, if so, shall be deemed to be existing nonconforming. Unless stated otherwise, nothing in this chapter shall require the upgrading or replacement of any existing nonconforming features or component of an existing building, provided the feature(s) or components or systems are in a serviceable condition unless the building official determines that an unsafe or dangerous condition would exist, in which case he shall order the remediation of such condition. Nor shall this chapter be deemed to require the replacement or upgrading of serviceable components which are not included in the scope of work for which a permit is applied unless expressly required by this code, or unless the building official determines that an

unsafe or dangerous condition would result.

Exception. Existing components or features of an existing building which, in the opinion of the building official, are dangerous, unsafe, unserviceable or demonstrate damage or significant deterioration or which otherwise present a threat to the occupants or to the public safety shall be remediated in accordance with the applicable sections of this code.

Note 1. Any new building system or portion thereof shall conform to 780 CMR for new construction to the fullest extent practicable. However, individual components of an existing building system may be repaired or replaced without requiring that system to comply fully with the code for new construction unless specifically required by this appendix.

Note 2. For existing buildings and structures conformance to requirements of the Specialized Codes refer to the applicable Specialized Codes.

AJ102.12 Existing non Conforming Means of Egress. The following conditions, when observed by the building official, and believed shall be cited, in writing as a violation. Said citation shall order the abatement of the non conformance and shall include such a time element

as the building official deems necessary for the protection of the occupants thereof, or as  otherwise provided for by statute.

1. Less than the number of means of egress serving every space and/or story, required by this code.

2. Any required means of egress component which is not of sufficient width to comply with the code for new construction, or is not so arranged as to provide safe and adequate means of egress.

AJ102.13 Hazardous Means of Egress. In any existing building or structure not provided with exit facilities as herein prescribed for new buildings and in which the exits are deemed hazardous or dangerous to life and limb, the building official shall declare such building dangerous and unsafe in accordance with the provisions of Section R115.1.


----------



## GBrackins (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Commish! You are the Man!

that's exactly what I was looking for. I've never been asked to do a basement remodel where there was not a second means of egress. I told him if someone asked me to prepare construction drawings for this type situation it would include an EERO complying to R310 without question, even if the local building commissioner said it was not needed. I would sleep a lot easier at night. After having spent 15 years in the fire service in Florida I know the unthinkable can happen. I appreciate your time and assistance.


----------

